# She spared me the angst



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Topline finally popped early this am, woke up to what I thought was barn cat in heat. 
Wrong again! It was quads! The first B had expired by the time I got out there. But 3 doelings are getting dried off as we speak gotta run.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost a kid but congrats on the doelings!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry about the first baby  Congratulations on the doelings !
How is momma doing ?
Barn cat in heat , lolol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe poor buck...glad the does are doing well!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto on what they all said!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow three doelings! Lucky!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 

Congrats on the Doelings.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of them was on the cold side. Gave her hot water bath in garbage bag. Her mouth was cool her little legs cold.
Wrapped her in hot towels & put her by the stove for maybe an hr, gave her BoSe then brought her back out.
Don't know if others had their first meal so shoveled err, syringed colostrum into all three.
Mama drank some hot molasses water.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I love how the one on the left is laying , lolol. 
So adorable


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gosh they are cute!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry for the buckling, congrats on the doelings! they're precious!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This doe takes forever to kid. She'll have one, fool around then have a couple more. 
I think the buckling was first, she probably cleaned him mostly off then had the others & never got back to him.
Im really ok (for now) about him not making it. Part of the job is accepting loss when you have no way of preventing it.
Unless your LGD has speed dial. 
"Hey human! Get out here NOW!"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Nancy! What gorgeous girls!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congrats! they are sweet! I am so sorry the buckling didn't make it though


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Those look tasty! And by tasty I mean beautiful  hehe


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Those look tasty! And by tasty I mean beautiful  hehe


Oh your terrible ! :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh when it comes to goats we all have pretty good taste.:yum:

It was bitter cold that morning & she was with the herd. She might have had him when it was still dark I don't know, maybe she just neglected him while she was busy having the others.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on the does!! Sorry about the buckling. Those babies look pretty good sized for quads but hard to tell from pic? 

The cat in heat was priceless.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats and condolences. They are really cute!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh your terrible ! :lol:


hehe yes, yes I am 

And ya this final west coast cold snap is getting on my nerves. I had already pulled all the deicers out and put the auto waterers on the hydrants. WTH?  Oh well, looks like a few more cold days and then maybe we will be done with this junk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

DMSMBoers said:


> Congrats on the does!! Sorry about the buckling. Those babies look pretty good sized for quads but hard to tell from pic?
> 
> The cat in heat was priceless.


 They were in the 6# range.

One of them sure sounds like a cat being stepped on.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice big babies for quads then. Makes it easier for all when they arint so tiny.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes indeed Id rather have them under 10lbs. 
Her sister only had two. One was 8+ & the other a whopping 14. The biggest ever here. She didn't want to give him up. She wasn't tired but showed no indication of delivering him.
So I got him out. It was normal presentation. She probably could have done it but enough time had passed.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow 4, sorry about the loss but what a wonderful day!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jodi these two full sisters have a habit of taking turns doing quads every other year. One will have quads & the other trips.
Then there was the year one had trips & the other a single.:scratch: Goats. Always changing their own laws.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Jodi these two full sisters have a habit of taking turns doing quads every other year. One will have quads & the other trips.
> Then there was the year one had trips & the other a single.:scratch: Goats. Always changing their own laws.


 Aint that the truth!!!


----------

